# [risolto] slim con grafica bloccata

## tano70

Da ieri su Gentoo (che non usavo da circa 2 settimane) mi succede una cosa stranissima, premetto che uso xfce ed il mio sistema Gentoo Desktop è aggiornato e uso  genkernel 4.12.12, il tutto su un portatile Lenovo X1 carbon con core i7 di terza generzione. Premetto che tutto ha sempre funzionato a dovere tranne adesso, che non ne capisco la ragione. In pratica ho slim come gestore desktop che al login del mio nome utente mi porta alla interfaccia grafica. ebbene adesso quando mi loggo mi rimane lo schermo nero, l'unico modo per accedere alla grafica è agire sulla combinazione di tasti CTRL ALT d F1, ed andare in TTY e da li se mi loggo e lancio stratx arrivo al sistema grafico e tutto funziona come sempre. Ho cancellato il file Xauthority, ho anche eliminato la cahce di sessione, ecc. Adesso arrivo al risultato che alla finestra login di slim dopo che mi autentico, anzichè lo schermo nero mi va all'interfaccia grafica ma qualsiasi cosa io tenti di aprire non me la fa aprire, sia finestre, che programmi, è come se fosse ibernato, ma in realtà non lo è, perchè se con il trackpad mi muovo sui menu o tasto destro, va, quindi è proprio che non riesce ad aprirmi le finestre. Anche in questo contesto l'unico modo per risolvere è quello di agire sulla combinazione dei tre tasti, o andare su esci dal pulsante delle azioni e riloggarmi con lo startx. Mentre noto che se da slim entro come root, al comparire della grafica riesco a fare tutto, le finestre le apro senza problemi, e se da li faccio esci dal tasto, e rientro loggandomi con l'utente mio consueto, il sistema grafico mi parte normalmente e mi fa aprire le finestre ed i programmi. Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere la situazione?Last edited by tano70 on Thu Oct 12, 2017 12:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tano70

Credo di aver risolto, con una cosa impensabile. In pratica cercando di ricordare quali cambiamenti ho potuto fare al sistema in questi giorni,  mi sono ricordato che sul router avevo impostato il "fixed hosted" del dhcp, assegnandp al mio portatile un determinato ip interno, per fare ciò ,mi aveva chiesto di inserire un host e cosi avevo dato il nome del mio portatile. Ora non so se questo hostname interferiva con quello usato su Gentoo, fatto sta che da quando ho ripristinato cancellando questa regola nel router, il sistema si avvia senza quei casini, slim dopo il login mi apre l'interfaccia grafica che non si blocca ne mi diventa lo schermo nero. Al momento lo collaudo un po e poi metto risolto.

----------

